# Television occasionally hits one out of the park...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

... In this case, a 24 carat, blue-white gem:


----------



## Quip (Nov 8, 2012)

Much better than the original


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Quip said:


> Much better than the original


Paul Simon gave it his full approval. Doesn't it just raise the hairs on the back of your neck?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Not my style but I can appreciate it.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

Badass, I've been a Disturbed fan since they came out. Their style is different from all the others, most sound too much alike for me to be a real fan. And he can actually sing, no need for autotune, and they are actual musicians. Reason I like Audioslave so much.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I liked it very much. It's quite different from the original, yet somehow in my mind it still holds true to the original. Thumbs up!


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah! that was a Kick Ass rendition.


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------

